# Du sollst töten!



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern über diese Ausführungen hier gestolpert und bin einigermaßen erstaunt, dass bei diesen geplanten Einschnitten für Angler so wenig seitens Angler und Vereinen darüber gesprochen wird

Edit by Mod. Keine links zu kommerziellen Seiten bitte!

Wer kennt da Hintergründe? Das ganze soll ja wohl durch entsprechende Ordnungsgelder "unterstützt" werden und würde Berlin meiner Meinung nach für Angler komplett unattraktiv machen.


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2020)

Heftig, 
danke fürs teilen. 
Laut ihren Websites haben VDSF und DAV Berlin reagiert bzw. Stellungnahmen zum Entwurf abgegeben. Letzterer hat auf Seiner Seite ausserdem den Entwurf der Verordnung, die eigene Stellungnahme dazu sowie diejenigen des LAVB/B und der Köpenicker FIschereivereinung zum nachlesen eingestellt. Ich verlink es mal, wer es gerne nachlesen möchte:




__





						DAV Landesverband Berlin e.V.
					






					landesanglerverband-berlin.de
				




hg
Minimax


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Laut ihren Websites haben *VDSF*



Die haben noch ne Website?

Dachte die gibt es gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich blick da ohnehin nicht durch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die haben wohl ihre eigene "Fusion" verpasst.





__





						Angeln in Berlin
					

Erfahren Sie auf diesen Seiten mehr über den VDSF Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg. Neben dem Landesanglerverband Berlin sind wir der Interessenvertreter der Berliner Angler mit schwerpunkt auf die Vertretung von Bootsangelvereine und des Castingsports.




					www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist nicht der Bundesverband sondern ein Landesverband, der den Zusatz VDSF in seinem Namen trägt. Hier der Link:









						Änderungen der Berliner Landesfischereiordnung (LFischO) geplant
					






					www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de
				




Zumindest veröffentlichen die beiden Landesverbände zu diesem Themenkomplex. Ist das ein Fortschritt? Gibt es eine Alternative? 

Servus 
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

solange die sich für Interessen der betroffenen Angler einsetzen, kann einem der Name ziemlich egal sein.

Mal sehen, ob sich die Politiker von den vorgebrachten Gegenargumenten beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. Juni 2020)

Derzeit liegt den betroffenen Berliner Verbänden ein Verordnungsentwurf vor, zu dem sie Stellung beziehen können. Das ist üblich, wenn Verwaltungen Rechtsnormen erlassen oder ändern. Der Entwurf, der der Redaktion vorliegt (wir dürfen aber nicht komplett veröffentlichen), hat es insbesondere an drei Stellen in sich. Dort heißt es unter anderem

§ 9 "Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"

§ 14 "Mit der Handangel gefangene Fische dürfen nicht gehältert werden."

§ 18 "Das Anfüttern von Fischen außerhalb von Angelversanstaltungen ist verboten"

Beide Berliner Angelverbände haben dazu Stellung bezogen, wobei ich nur vom DAV die ausführliche Stellungnahme in voller Länge finde: 


			http://landesanglerverband-berlin.de/wcms/ftp//l/landesanglerverband-berlin.de/uploads/stellungsnahme-lfischo.pdf
		


Da steht eigentlich alles drin. Nach meinen gerüchteweise durchgesickerten Informationen stehen die Chancen nicht so schlecht, dass noch geändert wird. Aber sicher ist das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. Juni 2020)

In Berlin soll die Landesfischereiverordnung geändert werden. Derzeit liegt den betroffenen Berliner Verbänden der inzwischen zweite Verordnungsentwurf vor, zu dem sie Stellung beziehen können. Das ist üblich, wenn Verwaltungen Rechtsnormen erlassen oder ändern. Wann die LFVO tatsächlich geändert wird, ist noch nicht absehbar. Der Prozess läuft schon seit Juni 2018. Der derzeitige Entwurf, der der Redaktion vorliegt (wir dürfen aber nicht komplett veröffentlichen), hat es insbesondere an drei Stellen in sich. Dort heißt es unter anderem

*§ 9 "Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"

§ 14 "Mit der Handangel gefangene Fische dürfen nicht gehältert werden."

§ 18 "Das Anfüttern von Fischen außerhalb von Angelversanstaltungen ist verboten"*

Beide Berliner Angelverbände haben dazu Stellung bezogen, wobei ich nur vom DAV die ausführliche Stellungnahme in voller Länge finde:

            http://landesanglerverband-berlin.de/wcms/ftp//l/landesanglerverband-berlin.de/uploads/stellungsnahme-lfischo.pdf         

*Du sollst töten! *

Die Änderung des § 9 ist Unfug. Das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt zum Töten einen vernünftigen Grund vor. Der DAV Berlin argumentiert aus meiner Sicht völlig richtig, wenn er in der vorliegenden Formulierung eine Umkehr der Rechtsabsicht sieht. Während das TierSchG also eine TötungsVERBOT mit Ausnahmen formuliert, schreibt Berlin ein TötungsGEBOT mit Ausnahmen vor. Die Verordnung widerspricht somit grundlegend der Absicht des Bundesgesetzgebers und schießt weit übers Ziel hinaus.
Aber wie kommt man überhaupt auf so eine Idee? Ich kann nur vermuten, dass man so glaubt, dem so genannten "Trophäenfischen" beizukommen. Dieser Begriff geistert ja immer wieder durch die politischen Diskussionsrunden und ist vielen ein Dorn im Auge. Dass man mit so einer Formulierung gleich mal wieder das Kind mit dem Bade ausschüttet, muss man den Verantwortlichen offensichtlich noch mal in Ruhe erklären. Die Argumente, die der DAV in seiner STellungnahme vorbringt, machen auf mich einen schlüssigen Eindruck.


*Hältern verboten*

Die Fische sollen direkt nach der Entnahme getötet und in einer Kühlbox aufbewahrt werden. Na bravo! Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass diese Diskussionen inzwischen ein für alle Mal durch sind. Seit den 90igern wird darüber diskutiert. Prof. Schreckenbach hat schon 1999 (!) belegt, dass richtiges Hältern den Fischen eben keine Qualen und Schmerzen verursacht und es liegen entsprechende Urteile vor. Wieso das nun schon wieder hervorgeholt wurde, stößt bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis. Die Argumentation des DAV an der Stelle finde ich persönlich nicht so zwingend. Der Verband sagt, dass z. B. bei einem Hegefischen mehr Fische gefangen werden als in eine Kühlbox passen. Sicher richtig, aber eigentlich ist eine Diskussion völlig überflüssig, finde ich. Es ist wissenschaftlich belegt, dass das sachgerechte Hältern keinen Schaden verursacht. Wieso muss denn daran jetzt rumgedoktert werden? Es wird keine Verbesserung für das Tierwohl geben!

*Friedfischangeln verboten*

Das Anfütterverbot ist die schlimmste REgelung. Der DAV sagt es erfrischen offen und direkt: Das kommt einem Verbot des Friedfischangelns gleich! Feedern ohne Futterkorb funktioniert nunmal nicht. Und auch das Stippen ist ohne eine Handvoll Grundfutter so gut wie sinnlos. Auch hier fragt man sich wieder, was die Verwaltung auf den schmalen Pfad geführt hat. Wahrscheinlich haben die Schreibtischtäter Bilder von Karpfenanglern im Kopf, die 1.000 Kilo Boilies abkippen und die Seen reihenweise eutrophieren. Gegen gut gepflegte Vorurteile kommt man leider nur schwer an. Denn auch hierzu gibt es bereits zahlreiche Studien (Arlinghaus, Klefoth und noch mehr) die belegen, dass Angler durch ihre Fänge MEHR NÄHRSTOFFE ENTNEHMEN ALS SIE DURCHS FÜTTERN ZUFÜGEN. Wen's interessiert, findet auch dazu reichlich INfos in der Stellungnahme des DAV Berlin.

Insgesamt liest sich der Entwurf wie ein Angriff auf die Hauptstadtangler. Wenn es tatsächlich so kommt, werden noch mehr als bisher nach Brandenburg ausweichen und die Hauptstadt verliert eine der letzten naturnahen Erholgstätigkeiten für ihre Einwohner. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2020)

Ab wann gilt etwas als anfüttern?

Machen wir es doch wie die Jäger,
Wir füttern nicht. Das ist nur Kirrung.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. Juni 2020)

Solange kein Schaden nachgewiesen wurde, muss gar nichts reguliert werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

Schade, auf Facebook kann ich nur wenig Anteilnahme oder Widerstand gegen diese neue Landesfischereiverordnung für Berlin erkennen. Jede Wette, würde ein Verbot von Kunstködern im Raum stehen, wäre der Aufschrei gewaltig. Betrifft halt nur das Friedfischangeln, somit geht einem großen Teil der Kollegen der Sachverhalt doch glatt am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2020)

Ich verwende ja auch keinen Futterkorb, sondern ich benutze Kirrungshelfer.
Der Futterkorb diente mir früher um das Futter für die Schweine zu transportieren.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schade, auf Facebook kann ich nur wenig Anteilnahme oder Widerstand gegen diese neue Landesfischereiverordnung für Berlin erkennen. Jede Wette, würde ein Verbot von Kunstködern im Raum stehen, wäre der Aufschrei gewaltig. Betrifft halt nur das Friedfischangeln, somit geht einem großen Teil der Kollegen der Sachverhalt doch glatt am Arsch vorbei.



Ich würde aus dem Bauch raus behaupten, dass das klassische Friedfischangeln fast noch verbreiteter ist als das Gummifischangeln. Widerstand gibt's schon, allerdings tatsächlich nicht so stark, wie man eigentlich denken könnte. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob sich die Grünen im Senat mit dem Unfug durchsetzen können. Ich vermute stark, dass das die Naturschutzverbände in ihre Stellungnahmen im ersten Entwurf reinformuliert haben.


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Dieser §9 lässt mir doch nach wie vor sperrangelweit offen, wie ich verfahre. Wer, wenn nicht der Angler selber entscheidet, wann dieser Grund nun vorliegt, oder eben nicht. Wenn ich Brassen fange, wollte ich eben Schleie. Wenn es eine Schleie wird, wollte ich Brassen u.s.w.u.s.f.

Es liegt also nie eine vernünftiger Grund vor, zu entnehmen. Als Angler habe ich nun mal nicht, wie ein Jäger, im Voraus zu entscheiden, was ich erbeuten werde. Zudem ist es noch nie ein guter Tipp gewesen, wenn man über seine Fänge und deren Verbleib eine große, eine öffentliche Sache macht(e).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich würde aus dem Bauch raus behaupten, dass das klassische Friedfischangeln fast noch verbreiteter ist als das Gummifischangeln. Widerstand gibt's schon, allerdings tatsächlich nicht so stark, wie man eigentlich denken könnte. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob sich die Grünen im Senat mit dem Unfug durchsetzen können. Ich vermute stark, dass das die Naturschutzverbände in ihre Stellungnahmen im ersten Entwurf reinformuliert haben.



Mit Sicherheit wird irgendwer seine krumme grünen Gedanken in diese Entwürfe verfrachtet haben, anders lässt sich so ein Unfug nicht begründen. Ich bin allerdings recht deprimiert, wenn ich mir die Kommentare mancher Einzeller zu diesem Thema durchlese. "_Karpfenangler kippt alleine hunderte Kilos an Boilies ins Gewässer_" bis hin zu "_manche Leute füttern beim Feedern bis zu 5 Kilogramm pro Ansitz_". Das sind so Aussagen, wo mich ernsthafte Frage, wie dicht eine Schaukel überhaupt an einer Wand platziert werden kann!

Mehr klassische Friedfischangler wie Kuköfreunde? Interessante Aussage, allerdings deckt sich euer Angebot im AB nicht mit dieser These!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. Juni 2020)

... Mancher Karpfenfredi oder "Feederer" kommt allerdings nicht einmal bei Gewässern in voller Blüte und niedrigsten Wasserständen zu der Erkenntnis, das sein Tun garantiert noch mehr Schaden anrichtet. Und falls diese Vollidioten tatsächlich einmal jemand auf ihren Fütterungswahn anspricht, dann geht es beleidigt zu Gewässer X wo die am Grund gammelnde Tütenfutterkugelscheixxe (noch) nicht aufällt. Alle in einen Sack ... man trifft immer den richtigen !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)




----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ... Mancher Karpfenfredi oder "Feederer" kommt allerdings nicht einmal bei Gewässern in voller Blüte und niedrigsten Wasserständen zu der Erkenntnis, das sein Tun garantiert noch mehr Schaden anrichtet. Und falls diese Vollidioten tatsächlich einmal jemand auf ihren Fütterungswahn anspricht, dann geht es beleidigt zu Gewässer X wo die am Grund gammelnde Tütenfutterkugelscheixxe (noch) nicht aufällt. Alle in einen Sack ... man trifft immer den richtigen !


ich angel jetzt schon fast 55 Jahre, aber solche Typen, wie Du sie hier beschreibst,
sind mir bisher äußerst selten bis gar nicht begegnet.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Alle in einen Sack ... man trifft immer den richtigen !



Den Spruch finde ich bei Anglern ebenso unpassend wie bei Politikern etc. .  

Egal welche Angelmethode man präferiert, wenn Druck von außen kommt müssen die Reihen geschlossen werden.

Wenn Angler sich nicht gegenseitig unterstützen, wer soll ihnen dann überhaupt noch helfen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Witzigerweise könnte jede Angelmethode, ob nun wegen Blei, Gummi, Weichmachern oder stärkehaltigen Produkten, an den Pranger gestellt werden. Mir ist bisweilen auch unbegreiflich, was denn noch alles für eine bessere Welt unter der Wasseroberfläche seitens Angler getan werden soll. Die Futtermittel der meisten Hersteller besitzen mittlerweile Tierfutter-Niveau (wie heißt das Wort, wenn etwas für die Fütterung der Tiere geprüft und zugelassen wird?)

Dynamitebaits oder Sonubaits haben ihre Rezepte beispielsweise umgestellt (betraf ohnehin nur die Färbemittel für Boilies etc.), um in der EU weiterhin ihre Produkte vertreiben zu können. Nichts Chemie! Kannste alles auch beim Bäcker kaufen. Wie der Onkel von Topscret, der holt die Mehle von Coppenrath und Wiese. Aber gut, ich hatte so eine Diskussion schon auf Facebook.


Im Frühjahr nicht Angeln wegen der Laichzeit
Im Sommer nicht Angeln wegen Wasserständen
Im Herbst nicht Angeln wegen Vorbereitung auf den Winter
Im Winter nicht Angeln wegen niedrigem Stoffwechsel
Easy Peasy, alles Pimmelmänner!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Egal welche Angelmethode man präferiert, wenn Druck von außen kommt müssen die Reihen geschlossen werden.



Warum, nur um nicht anzuecken ? Das von mir genannte ist ein Beispiel wie es hier (Gegend) immer wieder zu beobchten ist. Warum sollte ich den Blödsinn einiger gutheißen, die an einem Angeltag pro Person den Inhalt eines 3kg Beutels in ein 1ha großes Gewässer schmeissen, und sich später über extremen Pflanzenwuchs oder (leider oft erst wenn es zu spät ist) Anfütterungsverbote wundern ?

Es ist völlig egal ob die Futterhändler "saubere" Zutaten verwenden oder nicht, auch Futter in größeren Mengen aus Getreide/Mehlen (nicht sikkiert oder GVO) ohne zugesetzte Chemie usw. schadet.  Wie auch immer, die Schaukel (Pumuckel^) der wohl meisten Angler (die anfüttern "müssen") Anfang/Mitte der 90er stand wohl noch weit genug weg von der Wand!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Warum, nur um nicht anzuecken ? Das von mir genannte ist ein Beispiel wie es hier (Gegend) immer wieder zu beobchten ist. Warum sollte ich den Blödsinn einiger gutheißen, die an einem Angeltag pro Person den Inhalt eines 3kg Beutels in ein 1ha großes Gewässer schmeissen, und sich später über extremen Pflanzenwuchs oder (leider oft erst wenn es zu spät ist) Anfütterungsverbote wundern ?
> 
> Es ist völlig egal ob die Futterhändler "saubere" Zutaten verwenden oder nicht, auch Futter in größeren Mengen aus Getreide/Mehlen (nicht sikkiert oder GVO) ohne zugesetzte Chemie usw. schadet.  Wie auch immer, die Schaukel (Pumuckel^) der wohl meisten Angler (die anfüttern "müssen") Anfang/Mitte der 90er stand wohl noch weit genug weg von der Wand!



Getroffene Hunde bellen und Schaukeln aus den 90ern waren schon immer schwierig! Mir ist das doch vollkommen Latte, was für gestalten an euren Tümpeln rumlaufen, dann kläre das aber mit deinem Verein oder den Personen direkt am Wasser und nicht im Anglerboard mit komplett zerstörerischem Slang gegenüber der eigenen Zunft.

Ich kenne auch Teiche, die voll mit Kraut sind, wo kein Mensch angelt. Wessen Schuld ist das dann?


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal ob die Futterhändler "saubere" Zutaten verwenden oder nicht, auch Futter in größeren Mengen aus Getreide/Mehlen (nicht sikkiert oder GVO) ohne zugesetzte Chemie usw. schadet.  Wie auch immer, die Schaukel (Pumuckel^) der wohl meisten Angler (die anfüttern "müssen") Anfang/Mitte der 90er stand wohl noch weit genug weg von der Wand!


Vor allem schadet das exzessive Füttern dem eigenen Erfolg. Viel hilft aber nicht immer viel. In unserem Verein wurde auch für diese Saison erstmalig das VORfüttern verboten - aus sehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Die mein Platz dein Platzdebatte fand immerhin ein jähes Ende.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (30. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> mit komplett zerstörerischem Slang gegenüber der eigenen Zunft.



Weil viele können , einige aber ... müssen ? Ich mache mir doch nichts kapputt was ich auch weiterhin nutzen will !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Weil viele können , einige aber ... müssen ? Ich mache mir doch nichts kapputt was ich auch weiterhin nutzen will !



Das stelle ich dir doch auch gar nicht in Abrede! Es geht mir um diese laienhafte Bewertung zwischen Vorfüttern und Anfüttern, sowie die Menge und andere Faktoren. Wenn du dich so dermaßen ablehnend und äußerst negativ gegenüber dem Anfüttern positionierst und das ganze mit irgendeinem kleinen Furzteich untermauerst, führt das einfach zu falschen Assoziationen. Meinst du, die werte Senatorin würde den Unterschied zwischen Teich und Spree begreifen, wenn sogar Fische in der Kühlbox beim Angeln als frischer gegenüber dem Setzkescher bewertet werden?

Ich kann hier an der Elbe 15 Kilogramm an Würmern füttern, das frisst dir die Masse an Fisch an einem Buhnenkopf weg. Bisschen differenzieren und vielleicht Lösungen für einzelne Gewässer beschließen, anstatt sich hysterisch für jedes Verbot einsetzen, weil mir gerade irgendwas vor der eigenen Haustür nicht den Kram passt?


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Blödsinn einiger gutheißen, die an einem Angeltag pro Person den Inhalt eines 3kg Beutels in ein 1ha großes Gewässer schmeissen, und sich später über extremen Pflanzenwuchs oder (leider oft erst wenn es zu spät ist) Anfütterungsverbote wundern ?




Und das rechtfertigt deiner Meinung nach ein komplettes Anfütterverbot für ein ganzes Bundesland?

In vielen Gewässern,  für die ich Erlaubnisscheine habe, ist Anfüttern nur eingeschränkt erlaubt oder manchmal auch komplett verboten.
Aber eben vom Bewirtschafter aufgrund der individuellen Situation.

Wie FF schon geschrieben hat, gibt es auch Gewässer wo das ganz anders zu beurteilen ist.

Gegenüber den Eintragungen und Einschwemmungen von landwirtschaftlichen Flächen, Abwässern etc. dürfte das Futter der Angler in vielen Gewässer kaum messbare Ergebnisse zeitigen.


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2020)

.........


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt deiner Meinung nach ein komplettes Anfütterverbot für ein ganzes Bundesland?



Das ist immer das Armutszeichen von Akteuren in blinder Aktionswut;
Armutszeichen weil es undifferenziertes Denken einerseits offenbart wie auch oft Sachunkunde, andererseits die Überheblichkeit offen legt, zu glauben, andere  entmündigen zu müssen, hier die Gewässerbewirtschafter.
Blind, geäußert durch Nichterkennen dessen, was zum Armutszeignis führt aus
Aktionswut, oft von "Herr"schaften, im Sinne von Ausübung von Herrschaft und Macht, sich hineinsteigernd aus Notwendigeit der Rechtfertigung seines Funktionsdasein, gezeugt von Tatendrang der Beweisbarkeit seiner, nun ja: Überheblichkeit.
Es schließt sich der Kreis, der schon in sich verschlossenen.
Und aussen vor bleiben die, die es eigentlich tatsächlich besser wissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juni 2020)

Alter Vaddern, da hatte jemand ein paar Bier zuviel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juni 2020)

Nö, aber zuviel Regulierungswut um mich ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mehr klassische Friedfischangler wie Kuköfreunde? Interessante Aussage, allerdings deckt sich euer Angebot im AB nicht mit dieser These!



Wir nehmen mit Kusshand gute Friedfisch-Artikel. Aber das weißt Du ja


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juli 2020)

@Drehrumbum : Unpassende Aussagen, auf die einige Kollegen ja schon passend geantwortet haben. 

Wie schädlich die Boilies tatsächlich sind, ist mehrfach untersucht. Soweit ich das sehe, schädigt ein vernünftiger Eintrag das Gewässer nicht (vgl. http://www.besatz-fisch.de/adaptfis...Groundbaiting(inGerman)_PopularScientific.pdf) 

Aus meiner Sicht ist eine Regulierung völlig unnötig. Großgewässer wie die Havel oder Spree wird man dadurch kaum auch nur ansatzweise schädigen, selbst wenn exzessiv gefüttert wird. Wer denn unbedingt regulieren will, sollte meinetwegen über BEschränkungen an einzelnen KLeingewässern nachdenken. Solche Anfütterorgien wie von @Drehrumbum beschrieben, habe ich noch nicht beobachtet. Ich weiß, dass einige Karpfenangler viel füttern, aber das sind Einzelfällt und als solche zu vernachlässigen. Meine Solidarität haben die Karpfenjungs!


----------



## smithie (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn man manchen hier so liest, könnte man meinen, an den Gewässern da draußen herrscht Chaos, Anarchie und insbesondere der generelle Vorsatz, Gewässer zu schädigen, etc. pp.
Das hält halt wunderbar her für alles Mögliche an Einschränkungen, Verboten etc. pp. - angefangen von Vereinsebene über Verbandsebene bis hin zum Gesetzgeber.
Tolles Totschlag-Argument.

Der Blödsinn einiger, den ich am besten noch von jemand gehört habe, der jemanden kennt, der gesagt hat, ... wird dann unbesehen übertragen auf alle Angler, alle Gewässer und überhaupt alles.

Ich maße mir nach fast 15 Jahren Vereinsarbeit an, zu behaupten, dass es eben genau eine kleine Minderheit ist, die sich nicht richtig verhält.
Und diese Minderheit interessiert sich nicht für evt. Verbote oder Einschränkungen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



smithie schrieb:


> Und diese Minderheit interessiert sich nicht für evt. Verbote oder Einschränkungen.



So ist es leider.

Selbst auf Youtube gesehen:

Da wurde stolz erzählt, dass man mit der Anfüttermenge auf 10 kg Mais und 5kg Boilies alle zwei Tage  hoch ging.  In einem Gewässer wo Anfüttern längst verboten war.  Nicht zuletzt wegen solcher Aktionen.  Scheint diese Jungs aber nicht zu jucken.  

Mit Verboten trifft man i.d.R. hauptsächlich die Angler, die sich eh vernünftig und regelkonform verhalten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juli 2020)

Sers,
Leute, Leute untereinander streiten bringt doch gar nix.
Was da versucht wird, ist wieder einmal einen Keil zwischen die Angler zu treiben, und wie man sieht funktioniert es prächtig. Ich habe leider auch kein Patentrezept wie man die Anglerschaft unter einem Hut organisieren könnte, aber es ist bitter nötig dieses Problem mal ernsthaft anzugehen.
 Nach dem derzeitigen Stand will nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl jeder mit den Grünen koalieren . Da heisst es dann warm anziehen Jungs !
Rein von der Anzahl her können die Angler fast mit dem DFB mithalten, vom Umsatz her siehts auch nicht so schlecht aus, vom ökologischen und gesellschaftlichem Nutzen der Vereine ganz zu schweigen.
Nee, wir vermarkten uns einfach schlecht, das ist unser Hauptproblem. Ich höre zwar schon den Aufschrei, aber so ne Art automatische Mitgliedschaft bei Erteilung eines Fischereischeins in einem *bundesweiten* Verband wäre überdenkenswert. Wir müssen mit der Macht von ~ 5 Mio Mitgliedern dann ja nicht ähnlich korrupt wie der DFB werden, haben wir gar nicht nötig .


----------



## rolfmoeller (1. Juli 2020)

automatische Mitgliedschaft ?????
geht gar nicht.
wo bleibt den da die Freiheit ???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sers,
> Leute, Leute untereinander streiten bringt doch gar nix.
> Was da versucht wird, ist wieder einmal einen Keil zwischen die Angler zu treiben, und wie man sieht funktioniert es prächtig. Ich habe leider auch kein Patentrezept wie man die Anglerschaft unter einem Hut organisieren könnte, aber es ist bitter nötig dieses Problem mal ernsthaft anzugehen.
> Nach dem derzeitigen Stand will nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl jeder mit den Grünen koalieren . Da heisst es dann warm anziehen Jungs !
> ...



Wir sind auch gar nicht so wenig wie ich finde und gesellschaftlich ziemlich anerkannt! Ich hatte am Sonntag ein Hegefischen, beim Wiegen und Auswerten (die Fische wurden in Kormorangeschädigte Gewässer umgesetzt) sind mit Sicherheit 50 neugierige Menschen den Deich entlang geschlendert und haben sich von der Spannung anstecken lassen. Jeder wollte die Gewichte und Fische sehen, große Anteilnahme und kein einziges Buuuuuuh oder "wir rufen jetzt Peta" an! Ganz im Gegenteil, es gab ein Staunen und Raunen, sowie Klatschen und Mitfiebern.

Mich bestärkt einfach immer mehr das Gefühl, das eine gaaaaaaaanz kleine Menge an Schreihälsen die große Masse mit ihren kruden Gedanken infiziert und sich Politiker diese "Catchphrases" zum Vorteil macht. Ich bin mir auch sicher, das viele Blogger/Youtuber für eine Mobilmachung und gemeinschaftliche Ausrichtung anheuern lassen würden, um die Leser/Zuschauer zu erreichen. Einzig ein übergeordneter Initiator mit positiven Absichten fehlt. Weder der DAFV, noch die Landesverbände versprühen aber den notwendigen Charme und verlieren sich eher in Unterwürfigkeit, anstelle die Axt zu schwingen und gegen die Gegner ins Feld zu ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, es werden immer nur kompromisse zum Nachteil für Angler gemacht und bei jeder Gelegenheit, die Eier zu zeigen, wird das Pfläumchen rasiert. Es könnte ja schwierig werden und Mehraufwand erfordern, dabei haben wir viele mächtige Waffen in unseren Reihen.


----------



## Salt (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn das mit den Fängen so weiter geht, zumindest im Westteil der Stadt, dann interessiert es bald eh keinen mehr ob man hier wie auch immer angeln darf.
Friedfischangler sieht man kaum noch, wenn, dann sind es unsere osteuropäischen Kollegen und die füttern kaum, Karpfenangler gibt es praktisch nicht mehr in der Stadt. Gut, Hegefischen finden noch statt, das bleibt ja Gesetzeskonform.....vor dem Angeln trainieren gehen kaum noch welche.....so schauts nunmal aus bei uns. Berlin is Streetfishing Revier geworden und fest in der Hand der Spinnangler.

Glaube die Entscheidungsträger denken an eine Situation wie vor 20 Jahren als die Kraftwerke noch warmes Wasser gegeben haben.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wir müssen mit der Macht von ~ 5 Mio Mitgliedern dann ja nicht ähnlich korrupt wie der DFB werden, haben wir gar nicht nötig



Grundsätzlich zwar richtig, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es 5 Mio Angler mit  Fischereischein in DE gibt.

Zwangsmitgliedschaft geht natürlich auch nicht, das schafft nicht mal der ADAC.

Wenn Druck von außen kommt müssten die Angler aber schon zusammenstehen.  Sonst werden scheibchenweise alle nacheinander erledigt.

Wenn die Friedfischangler aus dem Weg geräumt sind, sind dann die Spinnangler mit Gummi- / Bleiverbot etc. dran .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Zwangsmitgliedschaft geht natürlich auch nicht, das schafft nicht mal der ADAC.



Die GEZ und IHK sehen das anders.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die GEZ und IHK sehen das anders.



Dann habe ich wohl was verpasst.

Die GEZ kassiert bei mir nur ab, hat mir aber noch keinen Mitgliedsausweis oder ne Mitgliederzeitung o.ä. geschickt. 

IHK stimmt, betrifft m.W. aber nur Gewerbetreibende, keine Privatpersonen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juli 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> automatische Mitgliedschaft ?????
> geht gar nicht.
> wo bleibt den da die Freiheit ???


Ich weiß, ich weiß rolfmoeller für viele Leute ist sowas ein rotes Tuch.
 Ich verstehe das auch weil in Vereinen und Verbänden auch viel scheixxe gemacht wird. Aber ohne Einigung sieht es für das Angeln in Deutschland langfristig schlecht aus. 
Ich bin in zwei Vereinen in versch. Bundesländern, also "Zwangsmitglied" bei 2 Landesverbänden, als Jäger "Zwangsmitglied" beim BJV und wahrscheinlich auch als Mitglied des Schützenvereins in irgend einem Verband. Nur merken tu ich davon nichts, die Gebühren gehen vom Beitrag ab, den würde ich ohnehin zahlen weil ich ja die Annehmlichkeiten gepflegter Gewässer, gute Jagdmöglichkeiten oder verbilligtes Schießen geniessen möchte.
Unfrei fühle ich mich dabei überhaupt nicht, wenn mir was nicht passt, sage ich tschö und trag mein Geld woanders hin.

@fishhawk : du hast ne Beitragsnummer, die ist dein GEZ Ausweis


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch vollkommen latte, die melden dich für ihre Scheixxe einfach an und du darfst zahlen. Ganz gleich, welche Rechtsform auch immer vorliegt. Ich musste mich sofort wegen meinem Pimmelblog beim Finanzamt für eine Kleinstunternehmung anmelden und jetzt steht obendrein auch noch so ein nicer IHK-Würfel aus Gucci Pappe auf meinem Schreibtisch und erinnert mich daran, wie schnell sich die Aasgeier an deiner Kohle laben. Ist jetzt aber langsam offtopic, darum:

Der Senat in Berlin riecht nach Maggi und gehört mit der Futterschleuder solange beschossen, bis sich so etwas wie die Realität wieder zwischen den Ohren breit macht!


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> und gehört mit der Futterschleuder solange beschossen, bis sich so etwas wie die Realität wieder zwischen den Ohren breit macht!



Erst mal abwarten, ob die Einwände der Verbände übergangen werden und die Soße einfach durchgewunken wird.

Dann hättest Du wohl leider recht.

Die Hoffnung stirbt  ja zuletzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte, es läuft auf einen schlechten Deal hinaus. Aka: Futterlimit, wie etwa 2Liter pro Angler inklusive Köder und ein Verbot von Setzkeschern abseits von Hegeveranstaltungen. Diesen Kuhhandel werden unsere tolle Verbände für uns rausholen und dann als Sieg verkaufen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, es läuft auf einen schlechten Deal hinaus. Aka: Futterlimit, wie etwa 2Liter pro Angler inklusive Köder und ein Verbot von Setzkeschern abseits von Hegeveranstaltungen. Diesen Kuhhandel werden unsere tolle Verbände für uns rausholen und dann als Sieg verkaufen.



Wüsstest Du denn, wie man jetzt strategisch sauber dagegen ankämpfen könnte? Ich habe die Stellungnahme des DAV Berlin oben verlinkt und gelesen. Finde ich inhaltlich gut, aber mein Glaube an solche Stellungnahmen ist begrenzt. Da geht's ja nicht mehr um Sachargumente, sondern darum, dass die einzelnen Vertreter die Erwartungen ihrer Wähler- bzw. Mitgliedschaft erfüllen. Und die grüne Stammwählerschaft dürfte nunmal in weiten Teilen für solchen Blödsinn empfänglich sein. Die kriegt hier gerade ihren Zucker. Und ja - wie immer in demokratischen Prozessen wird es auf einen Kompromiss hinauslaufen. Die Kunst des Lobbyismus besteht eigentlich darin, dass es erst gar nicht so solch kruden Ideen kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juli 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wüsstest Du denn, wie man jetzt strategisch sauber dagegen ankämpfen könnte? Ich habe die Stellungnahme des DAV Berlin oben verlinkt und gelesen. Finde ich inhaltlich gut, aber mein Glaube an solche Stellungnahmen ist begrenzt. Da geht's ja nicht mehr um Sachargumente, sondern darum, dass die einzelnen Vertreter die Erwartungen ihrer Wähler- bzw. Mitgliedschaft erfüllen. Und die grüne Stammwählerschaft dürfte nunmal in weiten Teilen für solchen Blödsinn empfänglich sein. Die kriegt hier gerade ihren Zucker. Und ja - wie immer in demokratischen Prozessen wird es auf einen Kompromiss hinauslaufen. Die Kunst des Lobbyismus besteht eigentlich darin, dass es erst gar nicht so solch kruden Ideen kommt.



Genau aus diesem Grund sehe ich ja die Gefahr darin, das wir über den Tisch gezogen werden und diesen "Kompromiss" hinnehmen müssen. Die Argumentation gegen diesen Tobak hatte ich gelesen: Angler füttert durchschnittlich 7,x Kilogramm an Futter im Jahr, entnimmt aber Biomasse im Wert von 12,x Kilogramm (hab die genauen Werte jetzt nicht im Kopf). Alle anderen Faktoren liegen nicht in unseren Händen.

Der Verband könnte noch erwähnen, das Gewässerreinungen (Schilf schneiden, sonstiges Entfernen organischen Materials durch Angler) eine Verlandung und die Eintragung von Biomasse verringert. So ein Gewässer gibt es bei uns beispielsweise, wo der Angelverein keine Hand mehr wegen Schutzstatus anlegen durfte. Das Ding ist nach 15 Jahren nicht tiefer als 50 Zentimeter, quasi tot und wird über das Hochwasser mit Fischen gefüllt. Kippt natürlich jedes Jahr um, die Vögel waren aber wichtiger.......

Ich bin inhaltlich ganz bei dir und das politische Spielchen funktioniert ja immer nach diesem Motto. Eine Catchphrase, in diesem Fall das "saubere Gewässer", wird in den Raum geworfen und schon wird unbegründet ein Verbot erlassen. Wer will sich denn gegen diese Ideologie sachlich und argumentativ durchsetzen, wenn Fakten ignoriert werden? Da hilft nur die Brechstange und der Weg vor alle Gerichte, von Berlin bis nach Brüssel, mit allen Anglern und Menschen mit Hirn im Gepäck. Drastisch formuliert: Wir befinden uns im Krieg und müssen um jeden Meter kämpfen, sonst bleibt nur die Kapitulation übrig. Unsere Generäle ziehen sich aber vor jeder Schlacht zurück und das ist doch das große Problem!


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2020)

Unterm Strich läuft es doch immer öfters darauf hinaus, dass Gerichte Politik machen müssen.

Ob das hier auch passiert, möglich ist, ..., ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Juli 2020)

Hört sich ja echt mies an was da geplant ist für die Berliner...
Bezüglich dem Futter,ein komplettes Verbot abseits von Veranstaltungen wäre in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar.
Was dagegen hinnehmbar wäre,in Holland ist das ja teils auch auf Mengen beschränkt.Man könnte da evtl ne gewässerbezogene Lösung finden,das wäre als Kompromiss ja vielleicht fair.
Sprich ne festgelegte Menge pro Person,alles andere würde wirkliche diverse Arten der Angelei komplett killen 
Mit den anderen beiden Punkten ist man hier bei uns aber beispielsweise eh konfrontiert,ist in NRW beides schon der Fall.


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Juli 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349713
> 
> 
> In Berlin soll die Landesfischereiverordnung geändert werden. Derzeit liegt den betroffenen Berliner Verbänden der inzwischen zweite Verordnungsentwurf vor, zu dem sie Stellung beziehen können. Das ist üblich, wenn Verwaltungen Rechtsnormen erlassen oder ändern. Wann die LFVO tatsächlich geändert wird, ist noch nicht absehbar. Der Prozess läuft schon seit Juni 2018. Der derzeitige Entwurf, der der Redaktion vorliegt (wir dürfen aber nicht komplett veröffentlichen), hat es insbesondere an drei Stellen in sich. Dort heißt es unter anderem
> ...



positiv dabei, ist, das nicht zig kiloweise boilies im wasser verklappt werden


----------



## trawar (4. Juli 2020)

Ach wäre das schön, keine Gewässer mehr wo nicht Kiloweise Boilies und anderes zeugs tage und wochen vorher angefüttert wird.
Die Spinnfischer trifft es doch mit dem Bleiverbot auch nicht gerade leicht. Tunsgten zeugs ist auch nicht gerade günstig und da überlegt man es zwei mal ob man einen Hänger und Abriss riskiert oder nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> positiv dabei,* ist*, das nicht zig kiloweise boilies im wasser verklappt *werden*



Falscher Modus, da wäre wohl eher Konjunktiv angebracht.

Meiner Erfahrung nach lassen sich die Jungs, die sowas vorhaben auch nicht von Verboten abschrecken.

Es träfe wahrscheinlich wieder mal nur die Vernünftigen, die eh nur in begrenzten Rahmen anfüttern würden und sich auch sonst an Regeln halten.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Mit den anderen beiden Punkten ist man hier bei uns aber beispielsweise eh konfrontiert,ist in NRW beides schon der Fall



Punkt 1 ist in Bayern noch viel strenger geregelt, für mich trotzdem kein Grund diese Regel zu befürworten.  Klingt zwar auf den ersten Blick ganz harmlos, aber der Teufel steckt halt im Detail und der juristischen Auslegung.

Ich wünsche den Berlinern jedenfalls, dass es nicht so heftig kommt, wie geplant.


----------



## Tricast (4. Juli 2020)

*§ 9 "Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"*

Wie ist das denn zu verstehen? 
Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Oder: Das Zurücksetzen ist verboten, wenn das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund geschieht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> *§ 9 "Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"*
> 
> Wie ist das denn zu verstehen?
> Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Oder: Das Zurücksetzen ist verboten, wenn das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund geschieht.
> ...


Es ist ein Tötungsgebot.
Dieser Paragraph lässt den Schluss zu, dass jeder Angler mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen *soll *.
Rundmäuler und Muscheln sind ganzjährig geschont, müssen aber getötet werden.
Nicht verwertbare Fische ebenfalls. 
Eigentlich steckt ein Angelverbot durch die Hintertür dahinter


----------



## geomas (5. Juli 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es ist ein Tötungsgebot.
> Dieser Paragraph lässt den Schluss zu, dass jeder Angler mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen *soll *.
> Rundmäuler und Muscheln sind ganzjährig geschont, müssen aber getötet werden.
> Nicht verwertbare Fische ebenfalls.
> Eigentlich steckt ein Angelverbot durch die Hintertür dahinter



Da bist Du wohl auf dem ganz falschen Dampfer gelandet. 
Das Zurücksetzen geschonter Arten ist natürlich ein „vernünftiger Grund”.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Da bist Du wohl auf dem ganz falschen Dampfer gelandet.
> Das Zurücksetzen geschonter Arten ist natürlich ein „vernünftiger Grund”.


und warum sind sie dann extra genannt?

"
*§ 9 "Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten"*

Und was ein vernünftiger Grund ist, ist ja auch noch nirgendwo niedergeschrieben.


----------



## geomas (5. Juli 2020)

Es war mißverständlich formuliert meinerseits: 
der Status „geschützt/geschont/untermaßig” ist der vernünftige Grund, der ein Zurücksetzen nicht nur ermöglicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Es war mißverständlich formuliert meinerseits:
> der Status „geschützt/geschont/untermaßig” ist der vernünftige Grund, der ein Zurücksetzen nicht nur ermöglicht.


nein, Du hast es schon richtig formuliert.
Mißverständlich ist die Formulierung im Gesetzestext. 
Und ich halte die Leute, die diesen Text ausgearbeitet haben nicht für so unfähig, dass da keine Absicht hinter stecken sollte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir die Stellungnahmen der Anwaltskanzlei des DAV noch einmal ganz durchgelesen.
Kompliment!
Im Grund wird dort nichts Anderes gesagt, als ich hier schrieb.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (24. September 2020)

Zu Info:


22.09.2020, 19:00 Uhr

*+++ Gespräch zur geplanten LFischO-Änderung im AbgH  +++*


Am gestrigen Montag fand ein weiteres Gespräch im Berliner Abgeordnetenhaus zur beabsichtigten Änderung der Berliner Landesfischereiordnung statt. Auch an diesem zweiten Termin nahmen wieder je ein Vertreter des LFVB/B, der Köpenicker Fischer, der Fischersozietät Tiefwerder-Pichelsdorf und vom DAV LV Berlin teil. Gastgeber war erneut der Fraktionsvorsitzende der SPD Raed Saleh, welcher den Fraktionsvorsitzenden der Linkspartei, Carsten Schatz hinzugebeten hatte. Frau Senatorin Günther (Grüne) hat unsere Einladung wohl mit dem Bemerken abgelehnt, dass sie an einer inhaltlichen Debatte nicht interessiert sei. Diesen Umstand lasse ich hier bewusst unkommentiert. 

Aktueller Sachstand ist, dass sich die Stellungnahmen der Fachverbände aktuell in der Bewertung befinden. Der Ausgang dieser Bewertung ist ungewiss. Bevor wir jetzt eskalieren, versuchen die Herren Saleh und Schatz es noch einmal innerparlamentarisch. Wenn ihr uns in unserem Bemühen unterstützen wollt, besucht bitte eure lokalen Abgeordnetenbüros und signalisiert dort deutlich, welcher Unsinn da im Moment in der zuständigen Senatsverwaltung betrieben wird. Macht ihnen klar, dass man auf diese Weise der nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung der Berliner Gewässer und auch einem nicht unerheblichen Erholungsfaktor in dieser für alle schwierigen globalen Situation mit dieser Änderung den finalen Untergang beschert.

Euer Landesverband

Kleiner Nachtrag: Unsere Seite Aktuelles (ganz oben rechts) zu diesem Thema ist auch ergänzt.

Siehe:





						DAV Landesverband Berlin e.V.
					






					landesanglerverband-berlin.de


----------

